# 90 and 10 gallon tanks



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Just thought I'd share my current take setups. Sorry for the bad quality. My phone doesn't take very good pictures. Both are Tanganyikan tanks.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow! Just awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------

